

Creativity Requires Isolation: Err, No - oscar-the-horse
http://www.horsesaysinternet.com/creativity/creativity-requires-isolation-err-no/

======
geophile
From TFA: "As preconditions to be creative, one should know something well
while having the utmost focus on it."

You are addressing the "know something well" part. The original article
addresses the "utmost focus" part. Both are necessary. Neither is sufficient.

~~~
oscar-the-horse
focus is required for execution. inspiration is required for creativity.

